Ask HN: What is your favorite poem? - milkcircle
======
jppope
Ozymandias.
[https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/46565/ozymandias](https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/46565/ozymandias)

Stay humble.

------
Causality1
Rubáiyát by Omar Khayyám.

He was a medieval Persian astronomer, mathematician, and poet who wrote poetry
extolling hedonism and criticizing religion.

------
gegnew
T.S. Eliot's "Four Quartets"

Time, memory, history, mysticism; these poems are everything.

